# hiding the "download" status "dialog box"



## keves2002 (Sep 6, 2006)

hi,

Is there any way to hide the "download" status "dialog box"

Thanx in advance 
-keves-


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 6, 2006)

Can u be a little bit more clear pls?  
About which r u talking about???


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 6, 2006)

keves2002 said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> Is there any way to hide the "download" status "dialog box"
> 
> ...



do u mean the download window in the browser, which appears while u r downloading something???


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 6, 2006)

keves2002 said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> Is there any way to hide the "download" status "dialog box"
> 
> ...


my dear friend, there can be a billion places where there can be a download box if u have not realized it yet, what are we looking at.


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 6, 2006)

@keves
ppl post threads and then they dont follow up this is bad. pls let us know wat exactly are u talkin abt.


----------



## keves2002 (Sep 6, 2006)

hi, i am using IE 6 & i am taking about the download status window which appears & shows how much % has already download & remaining all that details, eg : i click on a link 2 download , then i choose "save target as " , then i save in desktop, now i am getting a small "window", showing the details of the download, still if u dint get me , today late night i will post that image

-keves-


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 6, 2006)

^^^
do u want it to hide the windows to tray??

well if thats the case then just install power menu. well u can get it from autopather. let me search for...i will post the link soon


----------



## keves2002 (Sep 7, 2006)

hi,

  Now i will tell u why i want to hide that window, i used 2 download video files of 120MB & above from a vidcast site [educational videos], as i am having a dial-up at my office, i used 2 download these videos from the net cafe, normally most videos will take more than 1 hr 2 download, i dont want 2 sit infront of the pc that much time , so normally i save video by " save target as " then i choose the sharing folder of the cafe, then i leave the cafe & come back may b after 3 hrs , now as i saved in the sharing folder , even if i didnt get the same pc , i can copy it to my pen drive from the sharing folder, latter on i can copy from pendrive to my office pc, 

            But the problem is while the video is getting downloaded , the download status window is shown, so other ppl using the system may cancel the download, then i wont get that in the sharing folder, thats y i want to hide that window.

Note: 
*cafe is having Deep Freez software, so i cant use any 3rd part software 2 hide the window.

* Dont want to use any download managers

*i am having a 2GB pendrive , so any suguestion  with that is welcome [eg:
any portable software like that

* videos i download range from a siz of 95MB - 125MB , all are in wmv format.

Looking forward to hear from you all
-keves-


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 7, 2006)

I dont think that is allowed in cafes. If you want to download a huge file, you will have to pay for the full time it takes to download the file. 

Arun


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 7, 2006)

Yup..this Looks Like Cheating....


----------



## Pathik (Sep 7, 2006)

wat cheating yaar.. Use portable firefox 4m *portable-apps.com


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 7, 2006)

The best approach may be to take the cafe man into confidence and get the password for Deepfreeze. Then install powermenu and hide the download window. But generally cafe owners are reluctant to allow too much downloading because their bandwidth may be used up fast or they may have to pay for it.


----------



## keves2002 (Sep 7, 2006)

@pathiks
thanx 4 that link, i am already having firefox & opera [portable] in the "pendrive", but the problem is i dont wanna keep the pendrive in the system during download as my physical presence is not there during the downloading time.

@Ramakrishnan
i think i dont need the password of "Deep freez", coz i can download powermenu [as u suguessted] "Deep freez" acts only when the sytem restarts, here in the cafe usually no one restarts the pc, but i am not familar with powermenu, ok now i will find the link to download thru google, is the powermenu free 2 use ? is it possible 4 u 2 post the link 4 "powermenu"


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 7, 2006)

link for powermenu which is free *www.majorgeeks.com/PowerMenu_d87.html


----------



## JGuru (Sep 7, 2006)

Also if you download some stuff in a Cyber cafe & take it to Office to may infect the
 PCs in the Office!!! The Cyber cafes are mostly infected with many viruses.
 So it's better not to download your stuff there.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 7, 2006)

Erhm, doesnt seem ethical enough to me...


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 7, 2006)

it is not possible ,u will b easily caught, , 

because when u leave , the browsing speed will decrease , when other person sits on that PC because ur download is working background


----------



## sariq (Sep 7, 2006)

^and cyber cafe owner will be waiting for you with cold drinks and veg patties (hot).


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 7, 2006)

sariq said:
			
		

> ^and cyber cafe owner will be waiting for you with cold drinks and veg patties (hot).



LOL LOL LOL


----------



## keves2002 (Sep 8, 2006)

@Ramakrishnan
Thanxs 4 the link, i tried the powermenu 2days back , that was the right solution 4 me, once again thanx a lot.
@JGuru
i have antivirus installed inthe system, also i backup the data into my pendrive
on a weekly basis.
@QwertyManiac
ya,but vat to do i have to  pay 5dhs/hr [60 Rs], so i do this  download only late night
@sariq & paul_007
ya, u said it, basically this cafe belongs to an "Arabic guy", i bring lots of indian customers to this cafe, so he allways welcomes  me with cold & hot drinks


----------

